# new holland help



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 16, 2007)

Call Woodman. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 16, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Call Woodman. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


 [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif] 

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 17, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> my friend bailed on me for new holland.  anyone want to help me out on saturday?  duties are negotiatible but mosting will be running turn-ins, taste testing, washing a few dishes, etc.



If you need help I could spare a half dozen teammates for you. They won't wash dishes but they'll eat your food and drink all your beer and if the timings right they'll carry the turn in box on the way to the bathroom. 

Let me know.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats a bit of a haul for me...even for the free beer


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 17, 2007)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1dms3zr9]my friend bailed on me for new holland.  anyone want to help me out on saturday?  duties are negotiatible but mosting will be running turn-ins, taste testing, washing a few dishes, etc.



If you need help I could spare a half dozen teammates for you. They won't wash dishes but they'll *eat your food and drink all your beer *and if the timings right they'll carry the turn in box on the way to the bathroom. 

Let me know.[/quote:1dms3zr9]

Sounds like a job for Puff.


----------

